# Router table problelm



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

I have a 690 porter cable router mounted on a grizzly router table my problem is the molding bits that I have are to big to put up through the bottom and to hard to tighten from the bottom would be okay to cut the insert hole on the table a little bit bigger.  
Glenmore


----------



## Kevin (Sep 6, 2004)

I would suggest to go with a router table that has a hole for a "base plate". The base plate wou be attatched to your router so that when you want to change bits and do different operations it will be very easy. This would also make it easy to ensure that your cutters are tightened properly. The last thing you want is a router bit chasing you around the shop when it comes loose. One more advantage to having a router table / baseplate system is it would allow for you to change the ammount of space exposed around the cutter. For operations where you require more space (biger molding bits) then you mount your router on a base plate with a big hole. When using a smaller cutter (ie. 1/4'' straight bit) you can use a base plate with a smaller hole.

My personal favorite is the system that Bob and Rick Rosendahl use on the RouterWorkshop show. They are available @ www.oak-park.com. Please check them out there well worth it if you are into woodworking like I'm.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Thanks Kevin I'll try your advise.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Thanks Kevin for the imput I'll try it and see what happens.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Oh boy sorry I forgot to mention that the router table I have is a bench top model I can't use a router base plate the hole is only so big. So can I cut the opening a little bit bigger without messing it up.


----------



## -Sam- (Sep 24, 2004)

I see a router table/baseplate system in your future...hehe! 

Boricua


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Yeah and can't wait to fire that baby up. That new table will eliminate that problem. :sold:


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Glenmore, you can increase the size of the opening a small amount without causing any harm. Before you do, how thick is the material around the hole? If it's at least 1/2" thick you can purchase replacement centers for a Rousseau mounting plate for like $9. This gives you the option of having your center hole 3 different sizes in a heartbeat. The center opening is like 1-1/8", removing the grey insert gives you like 2-1/4" opening, removing the red insert will give you room for the biggest panel raising bits. All you have to do is cut out the opening to fit the red insert leaving a lip to support it. You can even make your own inserts with different sized holes in them from 1/4" Masonite. Either way you end up with the minimum open area around the bit which is good for safety and for dust collection.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Thanks Mike but I bought the router table from Boricua and it takes the oak park plate. Doing away with the grizzly metal table but thanks


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Good deal!


----------

